# Front suspension diagram needed



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

anyone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Front suspension diagram needed (uniblk)*


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

ty


----------

